# Talk about a tight squeeze!!!



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

They delivered my snowthrower on tractor today. I say they delivered it... when i dropped off my tractor, i left my trailer at the dealership so i didnt have to drag it home... 

When they installed the thrower and suitcase weights, they realized it would not fit in my 6 * 9 Trailer. 
I got a classic good news/bad news message when i called the dealer: "Yes its ready, But no it wont fit in your trailer" And then "yes it still wont fit when we remove the suitcase weights"

So now i was concerned.. My shed is 10 * 18 but only 10" deep, minus The inside stud/walls the actual width of the shed is more like 9.5 Ft. I was thninking of doing a lean to behind trhe shed... 

we have no garage yet, plan on that for next year, but for now i had no where to put my tractor. 
I was on the way to a 'shed guy' to see about a quick shed 12*8 just for the tractor, cost estimate 1250-1400$ when the dealer (great place in cape elizabeth, ME.) called saying he was in my driveway w/my tractor... 
I was really bummred to have to whip something together when it will snow any time now in maine i=and my tractor would be 'out in the cold'


Well as can be seen from the pic.. I was very, very happy to see that when i removed the suitcase weights the tractor fits in my shed.... With oh, about .5" to spare... That tight squeeze saved me 1200$....

front view

<IMG SRC=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-377x.jpg>

ge


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

rear view...




<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-398x.jpg>



now thats a tight squeeze....


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I have room, you can park it in my shed.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*It looks like you have plenty of room*

With it stood up on its nose like in the last picture you should have plenty of room:lmao: 
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey, looks like you have a place to put that ONE baseball card you have been saving.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice setup. I still can't figure out how you keep your machine so darn clean.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

constant cleaning... wait till i get my pressure washer delivered... (deck only)


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

that will be scary.

Did you go with the CH?

I like mine.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *constant cleaning... wait till i get my pressure washer delivered... (deck only) *



Looking at your Avatar how long did it take you to clean all the mud off after getting it stuck:duh: 
Jody


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

That's what I was wondering. I bet he took a bunch of pics the day he got it and posts them every so often so we think he is a clean freak. He probably still has it muddy!!!

Just messing with you SJ.

Lee


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Actually i only went for a test ride prior to going to work so as soon as I winched my ride out of the mud i had to go to work.. but by the next evening it was looking clean & shiney again...


yes lee i did get the CH... should be here today or monday.. little late in the season to do much with it though..


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

You will really like it. I recommend on alteration. Do not use the bolts that they ship with the unit to attach the motor plate to the cart. Replace these with a better quality set of bolts with nylock nuts. Mine shook off and were never to be seen again as they landed in the grass in my back yard. Only other issue I had was I used it in the dead of winter to wash the salt off my driveway. I never purged the water from the pump and I broke the ceramic inlet to the pump. Easily replaced it and it was as good as new.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

good idea, i did similiar mods for my compressor... i put pneumatic (air) tires on it because one of the rubber tires was warped, and changed some of the handle bolts around... 


seems like i have about 50 various bolts/pins/nuts in my yard from my sweeper/aerator ect... there always seems to be some bolt or nut vibrating off...


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I understand. I found a unique bolt raking my yard a few weeks ago that I lost over three years ago. I figured it was lost for good. guess again.

You will like that PW. It is a good model. Make sure you use PW lubricant and antifreeze during winter. I did that last year and I had no issues come spring.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *rear view...
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice barn mines the same way will post some pics some day


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Where are you going to store the pressure washer? Here is the model I purchase and it was VERY WELL worth it! Best price I have seen on one with this much power.



Coleman Powermate 3500 Pressure Washer


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hey chief, the pressure washer is in the celler for now.. itll be in the garage next year (after its built) 

I got this pressure washer.. 

It was a 2200 from Cambell hausfeld.. 

<img src=http://www.chpower.com/chimages/catalog/active/pw_PW2200_253x400.gif> 


but the one they sent me was sort of a 2300 hybrid. the 2300 has a soap holder but the 2200 does not.. the one they sent was the 2200 but had the 2300 soap holder.. Its still unused.. i got it in december and had no need to set it up till the spring.


----------

